# URGENT - tetra swimming sideways



## julesann

Last night I noticed my panda corys were really active in the tank and my tetras were swimming sort of on their side - particularly one neon tetra. I did an immediate 50% water change (I usually do 50% H20 changes weekly and was only a few days early).

This morning I woke up and one of the glow-light tetras is swimming sideways, wildly disoriented, like a goldfish with swim-blatter disease. Do neons get this? Is it possible he has neon tetra disease? I see no other symptoms. He's currently in a 5 gal hospital tank with my clown pleco

HELP!


----------



## Momotaro

Are they gasping for air?

Has your CO2 level bounced up again?

Mike


----------



## julesann

Nope, not the C02 this time, though acting much like it. Last night the airbubbler was on. I have separated the guilty party and he's in with a bubbler for added oxygen, and still can't swim right. The rest in the community tank seem fine

He was swimming upside down a few minutes ago and there's a darkish patch - almost blue/green in colour, on his stomach right by his fin.

This to me sounds like swim blatter or neon tetra disease.

(a) do tetras get swim blatter disease?
(b) if NTD, is it contageous to the panda cory's?

I'm in the process of checking my water parameters of the community tank. Shouldn't be anything TOO wild as I check them weekly, and it was only 2 days ago that I last did all the chemical testings.


----------



## Momotaro

Getting the effected fish out was a good idea! roud: 

Contrary to popular knowledge, the NTD disease is transferable to other species of fish. The exception being the Cardinal tetra for some reason. 

While I am not totally sure this is the case, quarantining the sick fish was smart. It will stem the spread of whatever may be effecting your fish.

My guess is your quick actions have reduced the chance of having the Panda's infected. keep an eye on them and your sick Neon and keep us posted!

Mike


----------



## julesann

Thanks! Will do.

Ref:

ph 6.8
N02 0.3
GH 100
KH 40
Po4 1.0
NH3 0.6


----------



## Goldfishcrazy11

Actually, I notice that behavior in my glowlights a lot. Usually it's because I've startled them by turning on the lights. Other times it's because my males are "dancing" for the females.


----------



## julesann

That might have been the case, but not today. This one is segregated and swimming wildly out of control, sideways and often lying upside down. It looks like swim bladder with a gold fish.


----------



## julesann

*Monday Update*

OK, he remains upside down and swimming sideways 3 days later. I have him in a small bowl with a lamp for heat and a bubbler for added oxygen.

He lies on his back until I come to the bowl and then he does his swim sideways/upside down thing.

Any ideas what this is?

So far, the rest of the fish in the community tank are not exhibiting any signs of neon tetra disease that I can see.

(All opinions and educated guesses are appreciated)


----------



## hOAGART

Sounds like hes on his way to the great fishbowl in the sky. :fish:


----------



## julesann

hOAGART, he passed today as you suspected.


----------



## hOAGART

condolonces. how old was he ?


----------



## g-rach

Here's an idea. Why dont you just let the thing die.


----------



## g-rach

Oh... it already died? It's not a person so CHILL OUT


----------



## eds

Uh - *g-rach* - welcome to the boards (I think.)
I'm only responding because this is the second thread I've come across in a short period where you have posted - um - somewhat snarky comments.
I see from your post count and join date that you are relatively new here.
We all share a pretty sizeable appreciation for things aquatic around here, so we tend to be pretty tolerant - if not supportive - of the varying ways individuals express that appreciation. Even if it differs from our own.
You might wish to tone down the attitude a bit, especially in posts where you are not adding any of substance.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## EricSilver

Momotaro said:


> Contrary to popular knowledge, the NTD disease is transferable to other species of fish. The exception being the Cardinal tetra for some reason.


Yes indeed, and once it is in the tank it is there to stay, until the last infected fish is dead. 

NTD took out my neons, then jumped to my Black Phantom Tetras. It did *not* affect my Rummynose or Gold Tetras for the same reason I believe it does not affect Cardinals: All three of those species are wild caught, and must have some immuno defense that tank bred fish do not. (Just as tank-raised Gold tetras are silver because they lack an enzyme or some other bio-agent which makes the wild ones gold.)


----------



## JenninDC

I know this is an old thread but I just found it from searching for the weird symptoms my neon tetra is exhibiting. Should I take him out now? I'm very new to this and have already lost one to this so from what I'm reading this disease is in the water and no cleaning is going to rid me of it? Did it come with my fish when I bought them?  Will it effect my scissor fish or corey fish? I'm not sure what to do and my fish store hasn't been much help.

Jenn


----------

